# Aldi Caravan cleaner



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

I bought this last year when it was on a special buy,as i have plenty of Daisy/Stardrops type apc's i haven't bothered using it until today,
Well it beats the others by a mile on its cleaning power,my car hasn't been washed since before Christmas so today i decided it was time to get on with it,as its concentrated i mixed it 20mls to 10 liters of water and used this apc for the door shuts sills and other usual grimy areas and the dirt just fell away
i have been on line and its not available anywhere but found out its made by 
Mykal and they make a product called Desolvit which has exactly the same ingredients as the Aldi brand and is sold in Screwfix

http://www.screwfix.com/p/de-solv-it-all-purpose-cleaner-5ltr/66523


----------

